# El 'Financial Times' describe así a Vox y avisa de lo que puede pasar ahora en España



## _Mickey_Mouse_ (15 Feb 2022)

El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.

El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.

El periódico explica que ha triplicado con creces su porcentaje de votos y advierte de que estas elecciones podrían servir “como modelo para las elecciones generales del próximo año”, ya que el partido de Abascal “planea entrar en un gobierno regional por primera vez”.

El _Financial Times_ señalaque el PP ganó las elecciones, pero no considera ningún éxito su resultado. Y explica por qué: “Ha gobernado Castilla y León durante 35 años y convocó las elecciones un año antes de lo previsto con la esperanza de asegurarse una mayoría absoluta, pero en cambio dependerá de Vox para formar gobierno”.

De hecho, en el artículo se asegura que Pablo Casado había tratado por todos los medios de evitar este escenario y ahora Alfonso Fernández Mañueco ha dicho que iniciará conversaciones con todas las agrupaciones políticas de la región para apoyar la formación de un gobierno. Pero, insiste el _Financial Times_, “aparte de los socialistas, los 13 diputados de Vox son la única agrupación lo suficientemente grande como para dar una mayoría al PP”.

El periódico británico destaca que, con las próximas elecciones generales de España previstas para fines de 2023, el PP había tratado de utilizar la contienda por Castilla y León “para recuperar el impulso político después de meses de debilitantes disputas internas”. Pero insiste en que no ha alcanzado la mayoría absoluta que esperaba al comienzo de la campaña.

Por lo demás, el _Financial Times_ señala que las elecciones regionales han servido para confirmar que Vox ha ganado mucho terreno en los últimos tres años a la vez que Ciudadanos casi ha desaparecido.

El 'Financial Times' describe así a Vox y avisa de lo que puede pasar ahora en España

No quieren a VOX en el extranjero. A seguir votandolos.


----------



## todoayen (15 Feb 2022)

A remar y a comer fish and chips bajo el nublado perpetuo.


----------



## bushiburbujito (15 Feb 2022)

Si directamente le pone a VOX la etiqueta de ultraderecha, ya sabemos quién está detrás de ese medio también. Es increíble como han parasitado los medios para moldear la opinión pública hacia sus intereses. VOX no gusta al NOM, a los promotores de la criminal y liberticida agenda 2030


----------



## eltonelero (15 Feb 2022)

El financial Times siempre puede pedir abrir las fronteras de Mexico y no pedir visados para entrar en EE.UU..... para repoblar EE.UU interior con lo mejorcito del mundo.


----------



## laresial (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



dice que *quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.*

Vaya que tíos más raros, cuando lo normal es que tu mujer tenga hijos con todos los que pasen por la calle en vez de contigo.
El Financial Times si quiere le mandamos todos los moros y negros que violan las fronteras en España, para que se nutra de multiculturalismo.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (15 Feb 2022)

Tenemos a veces un complejo inferioridad respecto a lo que digan de España en la prensa extranjera, como los panchos con lo suyo. Luego ves que esos artículos los escribe normalmente el típico corresponsal Frank of Shit que vive en Madrid y no se entera de una mierda de lo que pasa en el resto de España, o peor aún, del típico Bob que solo ha pisado España para ponerse tibio a cervezas en bares de ingleses de Benidorm.


----------



## jotace (15 Feb 2022)

Los británicos han usado el brexit para no aceptar ni un inmigrante, incluso se han negado explícitamente a cooperar con Francia para evitar naufragios y muertes en el canal de la Mancha pero lo de Abascal les parece radical y racista.


----------



## luca (15 Feb 2022)

Borrado, ver firma.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (15 Feb 2022)

Pero lo que hay oculto es mucho peor. Quieren llenar las plazas de torros con izquierdistas y soltar las reses, como en la Badajoz del 36. mientras ellos brindan con vino y pasean sus escopetas por las rotondas patrias.


----------



## Domm (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> No quieren a VOX en el estranjero. A seguir votandolos.



Te corrijo. Es la prensa extranjera, específicamente la prensa masiva con agenda ideológica, la que no quiere a ningún partido político contrario al discurso políticamente correcto, ni siquiera una opinión personal en esa línea.


----------



## birdland (15 Feb 2022)

Hombre
Si a alguien le parece mal que digan que “ quieren repoblar españa con españoles “ se lo tiene que mirar

y me hace gracia que el forero diga “ que no quieren a vox en el extranjero “ 

sabe lo que dicen del gobierno del psoe ???? 
l


----------



## TercioVascongado (15 Feb 2022)

Si molesta a los ingleses es buena señal.


----------



## Sievert (15 Feb 2022)

Ladran, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## Virolai (15 Feb 2022)

En Europa, después de la mayoría absoluta de Costa, ya no hay gobiernos con la extrema izquierda... excepto en España. Eso no lo destaca FT?


----------



## fluffy (15 Feb 2022)

Buena publicidad para VOX


----------



## Gorkako (15 Feb 2022)

Vamos están ellos para dar lecciones a nadie... que se apañen con su Borracho que bastante llevan...


----------



## asakopako (15 Feb 2022)

Como FT es de pago me tendré que fiar de lo que dice DinduNuthinton Post que dice FT.

Eso en mis tiempos se llamaba el juego del teléfono estropeado.


----------



## Covaleda (15 Feb 2022)

Se conoce a veces mejor a la gente por sus enemigos que por sus amigos.
Dicho esto, ya sabemos lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## Minsky Moment (15 Feb 2022)

Manda güebos con el FT, se hacen eco de la chorrada del demagogo mayor del reino, "esto es Weimar". Como el "weimar" de que tomárais vosotros "el cielo por asalto" no ha funcionado, ahora es el "weimar" de que lo tomen otros. Cacho demagogo.


----------



## Kolobok (15 Feb 2022)

Si el Financial Times odia a Vox eso es bueno.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (15 Feb 2022)

Por desgracia la idea de repoblación de VOX es con guacas putumayos. Ya quisiéramos que fuesen los supernazis que dicen que son en el FT









Vox apela a "la inmigración buena" para atajar la despoblación en Zamora


La formación dirigida por Santiago Abascal designa a Javier Alcina coordinador provincial




www.laopiniondezamora.es


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

Son dueños de toda la prensa. Ese periódico es de los judíos dueños de todo, también de la Reuters. Se ve que los rusos también mataron a 6.000.000 de judíos de esos.


----------



## CocoVin (15 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Son dueños de toda la prensa. Ese periódico es de los judíos dueños de todo, también de la Reuters. Se ve que los rusos también mataron a 6.000.000 de judíos de esos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 944743



La gracia es que Vox es pro-israelita.


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Feb 2022)

Ladran...


----------



## twhi (15 Feb 2022)

Si


----------



## ciberobrero (15 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Son dueños de toda la prensa. Ese periódico es de los judíos dueños de todo, también de la Reuters. Se ve que los rusos también mataron a 6.000.000 de judíos de esos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 944743



Extraño, por qué esa fijación?


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Son dueños de toda la prensa. Ese periódico es de los judíos dueños de todo, también de la Reuters. Se ve que los rusos también mataron a 6.000.000 de judíos de esos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 944743



Si los rusos hubiera matado seis millones, y el IIIReich la misma cantidad faltaban judíos en el mundo para llegar a los doce millones. Se entra en Cruz Roja de Suiza y .... se busca. Si es que hoy queda algo.


----------



## Mr. VULT (15 Feb 2022)

"quieren repoblar (termino de genocida anglosajón o turcochino) España con españoles y no con extranjeros (belgas, senegaleses o marcianos) " 

Pues si esa es la crítica a Vox, están apañados.


----------



## Hermericus (15 Feb 2022)

que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes...

Eso es terrible ultraderechismo


----------



## juster (15 Feb 2022)

VIVA VOX !!!!
VIVA FRANCO !!!!
FUERA LOS INGLESES !!!


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

Le ha faltado añadir que para los toreros FOLLABURRAS, cualquier pancho, o cualquier moronegro con pulserita de españa del chino, ya cuenta como español


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (15 Feb 2022)

Si los anglocabrones critican a Vox, más razón para votarles. MIS INTERESES NO SON LOS SUYOS.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Feb 2022)

A mi lo que jamas se me olvidara fue aquello de que LOR JETANOS SON LO MEJOR DESPAÑA. Se apresuraron a eliminar bien los titulares, pero no lo han borrado de mi retina

Aunque siguen haciendo meritos todos los dias. Quieren ser coronados como FOLLABURRAS

Y muchas mas cositas


----------



## Demi Grante (15 Feb 2022)

Otro motivo más para votarles.


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Feb 2022)

Basta con pinchar el enlace a la noticia del Financial Times para ver que *el artículo del Huffington Post miente*.

El artículo del Financial Times no llama a VOX "ultraderecha" (far-right), si no "derecha dura" (hard-right). Lo cual es un piropo para los de VOX. Y

Al coletas, sin embargo, ese mismo artículo lo califica como "izquierda radical" (radical left), que en el contexto anglosajón equivale a calificar a alguien de asesino estalinista.

Pero vamos, tampoco es ninguna sorpresa que el Huffington Post mienta. Es bien sabido que son prensa amarilla que manipula de forma tan infantil que da vergüenza ajena. Lo que no entiendo es por qué hay gente que la toma como referencia para abrir un hilo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando orino lo hago en dirección a la redacción del Financial Times.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Feb 2022)

Es un medio Ultraliberal globalista, no van a decir nada bueno de Vox. Aparte el corresponsal que les da la noticia será alguien que trabajara en el pais o eldiario.es.


----------



## randomizer (15 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tenemos a veces un complejo inferioridad respecto a lo que digan de España en la prensa extranjera, como los panchos con lo suyo. Luego ves que esos artículos los escribe normalmente el típico corresponsal Frank of Shit que vive en Madrid y no se entera de una mierda de lo que pasa en el resto de España, o peor aún, del típico Bob que solo ha pisado España para ponerse tibio a cervezas en bares de ingleses de Benidorm.



Aquí está el sujeto en cuestión, parece listo, eh? 











__





Daniel Dombey | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com


----------



## Pinchazo (15 Feb 2022)

FT - Vox defiende que España sea para los españoles, no para los inmigrantes.

VOX - ¡Gracias por la publicidad gratis!


----------



## el segador (15 Feb 2022)

Efectivamente es mucho mejor exterminar a los nativos en sus lugares de origen para quedarse con sus tierras y ya si haces películas del oeste donde se vanaglorian de ello ya lo bordas.


----------



## Oteador (15 Feb 2022)

estamos en Neymar, que vienen los natsis


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Feb 2022)

el financial times...

pues entonces todavía me convenzo más que hay que votar a ese partido que no les gusta


----------



## Evangelion (15 Feb 2022)

Bueno estos son los que están empeñados una y otra vez en que el viejo senil al que pusieron en el gobierno de EEUU, inicie la tercera guerra mundial....sabran ellos de extremismos.


----------



## Pat (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...





Dios ……


FT es mas bien un periódico centro y pro EU de forma incondicional…

El FT esta en contra de Boris y gran parte del partido conservador Británico y quiere ver el UK dentro del EU…. como no va decir que Vox son el diablo hecho carne


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Feb 2022)

Pat dijo:


> El FT esta en contra de Boris y gran parte del partido conservador Británico y quiere ver el UK dentro del EU…. como no va decir que Vox son el diablo hecho carne



¿Has leído el artículo del FT?

¿Me puedes indicar dónde habla mal de VOX?


----------



## Pat (15 Feb 2022)

juster dijo:


> FUERA LOS INGLESES !!!



Joder, ya estamos fuera; hemos salido del EU….


----------



## Pat (15 Feb 2022)

Amraslazar dijo:


> ¿Has leído el artículo del FT?
> 
> ¿Me puedes indicar dónde habla mal de VOX?




Lo llaman *“Extrema derecha”*

y dicen
"Quiere repoblar España con Españoles"


Esto es cualificar a Vox como Neo Nazies sin decir lo directamente.


recortado


Spain’s *far-right Vox* seeks place in regional government after elections

The hardline party, which says it wants to “*repopulate Spain with Spaniards*” instead of immigrants, more than tripled its share of the vote to 18 per cent in polls for the Castile-León region, with more than 99 per cent of ballots counted.


----------



## Barruno (15 Feb 2022)

Otros con lo de Weimar.
PIT dixit.


----------



## BudSpencer (15 Feb 2022)

¿Desde cuándo le interesa al Financial Times una región de España como Castilla y León? Desde que aparece VOX.


----------



## Norbat (15 Feb 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Lo llaman *“Extrema derecha”*
> 
> y dicen
> "Quiere repoblar España con Españoles"
> ...



Por supuesto que hay que repoblar España con españoles. Yo no quiero otro Londres, o más bien Londonistan


----------



## Amraslazar (15 Feb 2022)

Pat dijo:


> Lo llaman *“Extrema derecha”*
> 
> y dicen
> "Quiere repoblar España con Españoles"
> ...



Ah, pues tienes razón. En el cuerpo de la noticia lo califican simplemente de "hard right", y el articulo no me parece que comparta el tono alarmista del Huffington. (Si pincháis desde el artículo del Huffington se puede acceder a la noticia completa del Financial).

_Spain’s hard-right Vox party has marked up big gains in a vote that could serve as a template for general elections next year, as the group planned to enter a regional government for the first time. The hardline party, which says it wants to “repopulate Spain with Spaniards” instead of immigrants, more than tripled its share of the vote to 18 per cent in polls for the Castile-León region, with more than 99 per cent of ballots counted.

The centre-right People’s party, which has ruled Castile-León for 35 years, called the elections a year ahead of schedule in the hope of securing an outright victory, but will instead depend on Vox to form a government. In a triumphant speech, Vox leader Santiago Abascal made clear his party would demand a place in a PP-led coalition in Castile-León — a move that suggests that any future PP-led national administration may also need to include 

Vox ministers to attain a majority. Until now, Vox has supported PP-led regional administrations from outside the government. “Vox has the right and duty to [help] form a government in Castile-León,” Abascal said. Pablo Casado, the PP’s leader who has sought to emphasise his distance from Vox, had been desperate to avoid such an outcome. Alfonso Fernández Mañueco, PP leader in Castile-León, said he would begin discussions with all the region’s political groupings for support in forming an administration. But, apart from the Socialists, Vox’s 13 deputies are the only grouping big enough to provide the PP with a majority. “If the PP forms a regional coalition with Vox, it is going to be very difficult for Casado not to include them in a national government,” said José Ignacio Torreblanca at the European Council on Foreign Relations. But he added that while the PP’s bet on early elections had failed, Vox’s advance had helped the right as a whole to outpace the left in the Castile-León election. P

With Spain’s next general election due by the end of 2023, the PP had sought to use the Castile-León race to regain political momentum after months of debilitating internal feuds. But although it won 31 seats in the 81-member regional assembly — two more than in the last vote in 2019 — it fell far short of the absolute majority it had hoped for at the onset of the campaign. The party’s 31 per cent of the vote was unchanged over the two contests. Castile-León is Spain’s biggest region, occupying an area larger than Belgium and the Netherlands combined, although it is thinly populated, with just 2.4mn inhabitants.

Pollsters said the PP had been badly hit during the campaign when one of the party’s national MPs accidentally backed a crucial government initiative on labour reform, which only passed thanks to his vote. Prime Minister Pedro Sánchez’s Socialists, which had come first in the previous Castile-León poll but failed to form a regional coalition, lost seven seats in the assembly, pushed into second place by the PP. Confirmation a trend over the past three years in which Vox has gained ground at the same time that the country’s liberal party has almost disappeared from contention, the centrist Ciudadanos party, which previously formed a regional coalition with the PP, lost more than two-thirds of its vote and all but one of its 12 deputies. 

Ciudadanos said the election had brought about a “very dangerous situation” because of Vox’s plans to enter the regional government. The Socialists said the PP had “opened the door to Vox”. Pablo Iglesias, the former leader of the radical-left Podemos grouping, wrote on Twitter: “This is Weimar.” 

Various formations that represent sparsely populated local areas also markedly increased their support but did not make enough headway to hold the balance of power in the region’s assembly._


----------



## andresitozgz (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



Que vienen los fascistas!!

Lo que le faltaba a la izquierda para justificar su dictadura… que se lo pregunten a los canadienses!


----------



## Shudra (15 Feb 2022)

El metro y el tren están llenos de sudacas. Ya cansa tanto extranjero de mierda. Quiero mi país blanco.


----------



## Chocochomocho (15 Feb 2022)

Tremendo la indignación con lo de repoblar con españoles, parece que le está hablando a la élite Kalergi.


----------



## asiqué (15 Feb 2022)

yo creo que prestigioso y britanico son antónimos.


----------



## Mig29 (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



Lo que diga un periódico que es punta de lanza de los anglosionistas me vale entre nada y una puta mierda. Debemos hacer lo contrario de lo que digan.
Arriba España.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (15 Feb 2022)

¿ Es este el periódico británico que recibe dinero de instituciones publicas españolas a cambio de publireportajes y entrevistas?


----------



## V. R. N (15 Feb 2022)

¿Y a quien le importa lo que digan los tristes de la isla?
Claro hombre, vamos a repoblar España con africanos.... de eso se trata el anglosionismo.....asi que repueblen ellos su mierditierra que ya un porrón de ciudades las tienen de alcaldes moros ¡no te digo!!
Para mi VOX es muy blandito así que más vale que den mucha más cera


----------



## V. R. N (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



A mi me chirría más ver que pones eStranjero


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...




Cuando nuestros enemigos ancestrales temen a un gobierno patriota , es que ese es el gobierno que necesitamos


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Feb 2022)

Habla un país donde tiene como presidente a un pintamonas que los está llevando al abismo social y económico


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 Feb 2022)

Me da igual lo q digan la. Masonada anglo. 
En este caso más motivo para votar vox. 
Puto complejo español ante estos garrulos que viven gracias a ser el mayor. Lavadero de dinero mundia. Citi más sus paraísos fiscales


----------



## Linsecte2000 (15 Feb 2022)

Financial Timos. 

A ver si se extinguen ya.


----------



## Felson (15 Feb 2022)

Me da que, en el peor o mejor de los casos, según cada cual la cosa quedará como lo de esta canción (que no es inocente el que la ponga, aunque no sea normal en mí tal inocencia):
Edit: creo que la traducción es algo así como: me odio mí mismo (misma... en su caso, en inglés no se diferencian esas cosas de primeras) por amarte. En cualquier caso, la canción mola (sobre todo para las que dicen que las chicas no tenían no sé qué ni oportunidades... ni... no sé...En fin, Joan Jett... dila, dile, tú que estaba allí porque la llevaban los tíos, verás lo que te dice).

Edit / Nota: El vídeo dice que no está disponible... cosas del YouTube o vete a saber qué... Dejo enlace, porque yo lo veo en el enlace de youtube 


Por cierto, esta tipa es la de la mítica canción que muchos no sabrán ni que es de ella por tantas versiones como se han hecho.


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Feb 2022)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Si molesta a los ingleses es buena señal.



Blas de Lezo sonríe desde el cielo....


----------



## -Galaiko (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Despotricador (15 Feb 2022)

Parece la sucursal del Pis.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

Pero ese panfleto no es de nuestros queridisimos amigos los narigones.?


----------



## fayser (15 Feb 2022)

Repoblar España con españoles en vez de con inmigrantes, qué disparate.

Todo el mundo sabe que lo normal es coger gente del Congo y meterla en Soria. Y si además son maricones mejor, florecen antes.


----------



## todoayen (15 Feb 2022)

Espera pero vox no era projuden? Y este panfleto también?

Una de las dos afirmaciones cojea. Elige la tuya!


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Feb 2022)

Hasta los ingleses están acojonados con VOX, con una España fuerte.


----------



## Gerión (15 Feb 2022)

A pesar de la anglofilia de VOX, los anglos no les van a devolver el favor. Es momento de repensar muy bien las alianzas y filias.


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

bushiburbujito dijo:


> Si directamente le pone a VOX la etiqueta de ultraderecha, ya sabemos quién está detrás de ese medio también. Es increíble como han parasitado los medios para moldear la opinión pública hacia sus intereses. VOX no gusta al NOM, a los promotores de la criminal y liberticida agenda 2030



Y que etiqueta tienen que poner a Vox entonces?? Progresistas de centro?? Patriotas mariacomplejados o como??


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

Al Financial Tains le sueltas pasta, como a la SER, ABC, LoPis, LoMundo, LoVanguardio, etc., etc., y publica lo que haga falta.

¿Cuándo se preocupó el Financial Tains de Castilla y León? Cuando le han untado, igual que el Maguila Ferreras y demás vampiros.


----------



## bushiburbujito (15 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Y que etiqueta tienen que poner a Vox entonces?? Progresistas de centro?? Patriotas mariacomplejados o como??



son un partido de derechas, sin más. Pero para los interesados que quieren estigmatizarlo les sale más a cuenta etiquetarlos cínicamente de ultraderecha, nazis vamos. Y hay idiotas que se lo creen.


----------



## Sietebailes (15 Feb 2022)

Una razón más para votar a vox.


----------



## adal86 (15 Feb 2022)

OOOHHHH pero qué malos que son los de Vox que quieren llenar España de españoles en vez de inmigrantes


----------



## Sr Julian (15 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> Al Financial Tains le sueltas pasta, como a la SER, ABC, LoPis, LoMundo, LoVanguardio, etc., etc., y publica lo que haga falta.
> 
> ¿Cuándo se preocupó el Financial Tains de Castilla y León? Cuando le han untado, igual que el Maguila Ferreras y demás vampiros.



La gente no se da cuenta que un medio de comunación es una empresa, como cualquier otra.


----------



## NormanMan (15 Feb 2022)

bueno y que hay de malo, los españoles primero


----------



## El Fenomeno (15 Feb 2022)

Prestigioso diario economico si. El que acuño el termino "PIGS" para definir a España, entre otros paises. Si les molesta que VOX entre fuerte, es que es una noticia buenisima para España.


----------



## Vctrlnz (15 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



Pero tu eres tonto o la mamás a diario?
Me suda la polla lo que escriba un periódico comunista inglés.


----------



## Triyuga (15 Feb 2022)

El Financial Times, no vale ni para limpiarse el culo, porque tiene poco papel...


----------



## HM11 (16 Feb 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Tenemos a veces un complejo inferioridad respecto a lo que digan de España en la prensa extranjera, como los panchos con lo suyo. Luego ves que esos artículos los escribe normalmente el típico corresponsal Frank of Shit que vive en Madrid y no se entera de una mierda de lo que pasa en el resto de España, o peor aún, del típico Bob que solo ha pisado España para ponerse tibio a cervezas en bares de ingleses de Benidorm.



No, escriben al servicio de x poderes, los medios españoles dicen exactamente lo mismo y saben lo que hay perfectamente.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (16 Feb 2022)

Nah! esto es hipocresia inglesa de toda la vida. Ya les gustaria tener un partido con Vox en Reino Unido pero con tanto negrata y paki rondando por las calles pues como que les es imposible y se tienen que conformar con personajes como el gorila anormal ese que tienen de lider.


----------



## qbit (16 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> El financial Times siempre puede pedir abrir las fronteras de Mexico y no pedir visados para entrar en EE.UU..... para repoblar EE.UU interior con lo mejorcito del mundo.



Es un periódico británico, no yanqui.


----------



## qbit (16 Feb 2022)

He leído hasta la palabra "prestigioso" (la segunda del texto). Autobombo para presumir de lo que no tienen.

Qué grave delito, querer repoblar España con españoles y no inmigrantes. Estos genocidas ya ni se esconden.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Feb 2022)

Que los ingleses güirufos del financial times hablen mal de Vox la verdad que lo único que hace es darles muchos mas votos aún.

Lo que es bueno para España es malo para ellos y viceversa.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (16 Feb 2022)

El financial times está muy financiado. Piratas de mierda.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Feb 2022)

Es que peligra Gibraltar señores. Estos hijos de puta saben lo que les conviene en España.


----------



## César92 (16 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> “de línea dura”,



Línea dura dicen los juntaletras 

Vaya basura de progres ofendiditos. Vox es un partido que se podría considerar de centro derecha.




_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.




Claro, lo mejor sería extinguirnos y que nos invadan así seríamos más resilientes...


----------



## César92 (16 Feb 2022)

-Galaiko dijo:


>




¡Su huevo ahí joder! Me gustaría ver la cara del señor Dulles después de oír eso.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## PedrelGuape (16 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> dice que *quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.*
> 
> Vaya que tíos más raros, cuando *lo normal es que tu mujer tenga hijos con todos los que pasen por la calle en vez de contigo.*
> El Finalcial Times si quiere le mandamos todos los moros y negros que violan las fronteras en España, para que se nutra de multiculturalismo.



Esos guarros no lo entienden, por eso de toda la vida se ha dicho:

*Hijo de una puta y un inglés vago... 
socialista.*

Nutridos ya están y no aprenden.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (16 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> dice que *quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.*
> 
> Vaya que tíos más raros, cuando lo normal es que tu mujer tenga hijos con todos los que pasen por la calle en vez de contigo.
> El Finalcial Times si quiere le mandamos todos los moros y negros que violan las fronteras en España, para que se nutra de multiculturalismo.



Ya tienen la mitad de Pakistán y la mitad de Bangla Desh allí. 

Pero vamos me parece una idea cojonuda y hasta pondría dinero para verla realizada


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Feb 2022)

Que se pongan tontos que les mandamos para allá unos cuantos rebaños de podeguarros y pelimoradas y veras qué rápido entienden las cosas.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Feb 2022)

Cada vez que un españolito a prensa británica, y anglo en general, como referente de la seriedad... España pierde, la Pilarica llora y la Guadalupe se entristece... y deja de ser hijo de Santiago.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (16 Feb 2022)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Pero lo que hay oculto es mucho peor. Quieren llenar las plazas de torros con izquierdistas y soltar las reses, como en la Badajoz del 36. mientras ellos brindan con vino y pasean sus escopetas por las rotondas patrias.



Firmo


----------



## Desgracia (16 Feb 2022)

Qué cojones va a decir un periódico pro-laborista y pro-globalización.


----------



## rondo (16 Feb 2022)

_Mickey_Mouse_ dijo:


> El prestigioso periódico económico británico _Financial Times_ ha dedicado un artículo entero a analizar los resultados de las elecciones de Castilla y León, donde señala un claro vencedor: Santiago Abascal y Vox.
> 
> El rotativo lo califica como “partido ultraderechista”, dice que ahora busca entrar en el gobierno regional y dice que es una formación “de línea dura”, que “dice que quiere ‘repoblar España con españoles’ en lugar de con inmigrantes”.
> 
> ...



Este panfleto le da premios a soros que esperas..


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (16 Feb 2022)

HotelDeltaPapa dijo:


> Firmo



Nobleza obliga. Gracias por la confirmación.


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (16 Feb 2022)

Sólo le ha faltado en su análisis al corresponsal del Finacial Times decir que CS pese a bajar 11 diputados, están más fuertes que nunca, y que Podemos pese a quedarse en la mitad son más necesarios que nunca. Se le da credibilidad a visiones desde fuera como si tuviesen alguna autoridad. Lo que hace el Financial Times es repetir cual lorito las consignas progres alrededor de las elecciones en Castilla León, donde curiosamente nadie habla del gran derrotado : LA PSOE. Precisamente por llevar 35 años gobernando lo normal es que el PP hubiera bajado, y la PSOE con todo el apoyo mediático y gubernamental ha bajado 7 escaños.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (16 Feb 2022)

anglos


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Feb 2022)

tan malos bichos como los gabachos



P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> anglos


----------



## Decipher (16 Feb 2022)

Es un lince Casado. Se creia que el entusiasmo que generó Ayuso era por ser del PP.


----------



## Teofrasto (16 Feb 2022)

Si los anglos no quieren a vox es que es bueno para España


----------



## Decipher (16 Feb 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Por desgracia la idea de repoblación de VOX es con guacas putumayos. Ya quisiéramos que fuesen los supernazis que dicen que son en el FT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es cierto y lo sabes. Han dicho en muchas ocasiones que el objetivo es repoblar España con españoles. La razón detrás de esa noticia es cambiar la inmigración musulmana por otra hispanoamericana y frenar la ilegal.


----------

